# steroid and testosterone imformation forums



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ive noticed over the last few months (im sure its been happening on and off from the start of the forums) we seem to have cyclic bouts of newbies posting in the steroid section who dont have a clue what they are doing and are in danger of harming themselves.

i think it would be a good idea to give the above forums 100 post count (or more) to be able to access them to try and limit the amount of damage done to these people and the (sometimes) bad advise given by members who im sure are genuinely trying to be helpful.

i dont know about the legality of it but sooner or later the forums are going to come into the limelight when something goes wrong with an AAS user that is either self inflicted or through bad advise , at least by upping the post count to a minimum requirement it would weed out the idiots and people who are just trying to source.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

20 years ago I would have been happy with any advice, Instead I learnt the hard way,

Surely this is an advice site for such people? I don't agree with your views


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

westy125 said:


> 20 years ago I would have been happy with any advice, Instead I learnt the hard way,
> 
> Surely this is an advice site for such people? I don't agree with your views


and who is qualified to give out advise? there are no professionals here , im particularly talking about the legality if something goes wrong (which sooner or later it will) .

for advise it would be easy to leave the sticky open to be read , as i said - at least then you know they have read some of it and made an effort to be informed.

i know @Lorian has been seeing a few legal experts of late , maybe he can clarify the legal status , i know a U.S TRT site that was shut down a few years ago from someone giving bad advise which nearly killed the user and the family tried to sue the site owner stating he was partly responsible as the information the man used came from there - tho i dont know of the UK legal side of it.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

aqualung said:


> ive noticed over the last few months (im sure its been happening on and off from the start of the forums) we seem to have cyclic bouts of newbies posting in the steroid section who dont have a clue what they are doing and are in danger of harming themselves.
> 
> i think it would be a good idea to give the above forums 100 post count (or more) to be able to access them to *try and limit the amount of damage done to these people* and the (sometimes) bad advise given by members who im sure are genuinely trying to be helpful.
> 
> i dont know about the legality of it but sooner or later the forums are going to come into the limelight when something goes wrong with an AAS user that is either self inflicted or through bad advise , at least by upping the post count to a minimum requirement it would weed out the idiots and people who are just trying to source.


So rather than advise them on correct procedure, let them fumble around blindly in the dark?

Yeah. Seems like a great way of keeping them safe.

Ps:

It'll increase spam posts

They'll post in other sections

Site will lose traffic - they'll just go elsewhere


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Is he a troll?

I'm not even going to put a long reply on this


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

aqualung said:


> U.S TRT site that was shut down a few years ago from someone giving bad advise which nearly killed the user and the family tried to sue the site owner stating he was partly responsible as the information the man used came from there - tho i dont know of the UK legal side of it.


The owner of the site is not help reprehensible for the posts of the users. Hence why YouTube don't get in trouble every time someone posts a racist/illegal comment.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the first post I made on here was about steroids as I had zero clue.

Now I've been here 5 years and even though I'm no expert I can help others with basics which I had no idea about when I was in the same position as them.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

westy125 said:


> Is he a troll?
> 
> I'm not even going to put a long reply on this


please take some time and enlighten me , you will get an extra post count for it


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mogy said:


> The owner of the site is not help reprehensible for the posts of the users. Hence why YouTube don't get in trouble every time someone posts a racist/illegal comment.


a good and interesting point , i'd like to read the UK laws regarding this as i guess its a grey area , im sure lorian knows now.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I think the first post I made on here was about steroids as I had zero clue.
> 
> Now I've been here 5 years and even though I'm no expert I can help others with basics which I had no idea about when I was in the same position as them.


i really do understand ppl being against my suggestion - but remember its just a suggestion 

i agree you can tell people the basics etc- there are many here that can , unfortunately there are times bad advise is given by people who think they know what is right.

didnt someone propose at one stage that certain members would be put forward to answer AAS questions? what happened to that suggestion?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a very difficult one to answer.

I have seen many ridiculous posts by new members regarding gear but l have also seen older members telling new members to inject there testicles !!

In reality NONE of us are really qualified to encourage anyone to take gear but we try to guide people in the right direction for there own safety and benefit.

The other issue for me is lets say PScarb joined today and tried to give someone advice, with this rule he wouldn't be allowed, l am sure you will agree that would be ridiculous.

OP l see your point , l genuinely do, l just cant see how it could be implemented.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

westy125 said:


> Is he a troll?
> 
> I'm not even going to put a long reply on this


FTR no he is not, he is actually a very educated member.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

westy125 said:


> Is he a troll?
> 
> I'm not even going to put a long reply on this


No he is not, @aqualung is one of the most knowledgeable people I've encountered on this site, especially regarding pharmacological interactions and usage.


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> FTR no he is not, he is actually a very educated member.


Good to know

It was only the other day a lad asked me about injecting test, and how easy it was to find the viens?

I put him in the right direction and told him to get on this site as you will read up on some good advice,

If you put a 100 post before you can get advice imagine the rubbish that will appear?

I have nothing more to say,

Merry Christmas to all for tomorrow!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

aqualung said:


> i really do understand ppl being against my suggestion - but remember its just a suggestion
> 
> i agree you can tell people the basics etc- there are many here that can , unfortunately there are times bad advise is given by people who think they know what is right.
> 
> didnt someone propose at one stage that certain members would be put forward to answer AAS questions? what happened to that suggestion?


Theres plenty of people to answer here...and loads of posts about everything AAS related in the relevant sections..if people aren't too lazy they can figure out all they need to know by looking in the threads. Someone died from what..O.D.ing on steroids? You don't know the name of the site that was closed down by any chance do you?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

> I have seen many ridiculous posts by new members regarding gear but l have also seen older members telling new members to inject there testicles !!


ha, ive seen some good ones but didnt see that one, as you say my suggestion would be difficult to implement (as in the pscarb scenario) -then again would you trust some ones advise with a low post count? (ive see this myself since i rejoined)

im starting to think this can of worms would have been better off left unopened :surrender:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Theres plenty of people to answer here...and loads of posts about everything AAS related in the relevant sections..if people aren't too lazy they can figure out all they need to know by looking in the threads. Someone died from what..O.D.ing on steroids? You don't know the name of the site that was closed down by any chance do you?


that what it comes down too > being lazy , naw i dont remember the name of the site - it was a U.S board and was one of the first ones i found when i first started looking for info on TRT about 2/3 yrs ago - i just went to it one day to read and there was one post about it being shutdown and the reason , tho U.S law is alot different - i guess they tried to sue the owner of the site personally and he didnt want to take the risk so shut the board.

*iirc (it was a few years ago) i think the user had a heart attack or stroke from high hemocrit from B&C and he had never been told (or had ignored) getting a FBC done to monitor , his family looked where he had been getting advise from and pointed out it was from non medically qualified members -as i said above they saw it as the site owner was partly responsible as he had control of the information on the site and it had no disclaimer.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a hard one but using steroids is not illegal i am pretty sure if someone asked for advice and another member gave his opinion on say a cycle to use there would be no comeback.....

i do cringe at the advise by some (to many) on things like Insulin, DNP, Clen, Thyroid meds even PCT meds as for the most part throwing these down like smarties can cause major issues....a lot worse than injecting 1000mg of Test


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is a hard one but using steroids is not illegal i am pretty sure if someone asked for advice and another member gave his opinion on say a cycle to use there would be no comeback.....
> 
> i do cringe at the advise by some (to many) on things like Insulin, DNP, Clen, Thyroid meds even PCT meds as for the most part throwing these down like smarties can cause major issues....a lot worse than injecting 1000mg of Test


this is exactly what im talking about, ive seen advise on here by people about many powerful drugs from insulin to beta blockers , we are not just talking about steroids on these forums- its a pharmacological melting pot.

as milky said- hard to enforce , tho im talking about at least trying to do something, whether by putting up a min postcount or what i spoke earlier about > at one stage someone suggested that certain people be nominated who can be trusted to give advise.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

aqualung said:


> this is exactly what im talking about, ive seen advise on here by people about many powerful drugs from insulin to beta blockers , we are not just talking about steroids on these forums- its a pharmacological melting pot.
> 
> as milky said- hard to enforce , tho im talking about at least trying to do something, whether by putting up a min postcount or what i spoke earlier about > at one stage someone suggested that certain people be nominated who can be trusted to give advise.


The problem with the last bit mate is it puts all the pressure on a few members to answer the barrage of questions..

The other thing with forums is no matter WHO answers the questions someone always has a different opinion..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right chaps its Christmas day, give it a rest please and enjoy the day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

aqualung said:


> i really do understand ppl being against my suggestion - but remember its just a suggestion
> 
> i agree you can tell people the basics etc- there are many here that can , unfortunately there are times bad advise is given by people who think they know what is right.
> 
> didnt someone propose at one stage that certain members would be put forward to answer AAS questions? what happened to that suggestion?


I think the problem is that steroids aren't an exact science, and even though as humans we are more alike than not we can still experience very different side effects from administering the same dosages of the same drug.

I don't take anything as certain that anyone says on the internet, it's all about taking in as much information as you can from what is presented and then making an informed decision as to what's best for you as an individual.

You sometimes even get two very experienced and knowledgable steroid users disagreeing over what is best, this is often the case with regards to wether or not an individual should run a PCT or recover naturally.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

There should be a "advanced ped" section IMO

Every time anything decent gets posted in steroid section it gets pushed back to page 5 in one day by a **** load of "first cycle" crap, also I would ban any "banter" being posted in the section too, drives me nuts, are people just trying to get there post count up or some thing. Also winds me up people posting crap when they havnt even tried or know wat the talking about.


----------

